# Heather is in the Hospital.



## RobertG (May 27, 2009)

Hi everyone I wanted to let you all know that Heather is in the Hospital. She was admitted late last night :sob: . She's doing very well and is in good spirits :clap: . At this time its to early to tell what the problem is. 

I will try to keep you all up to date as much as I can. She has here computer but the Hospital internet stinks. 




GET WELL HEATHER WE ARE PULLING FOR YOU oke:


----------



## Heather (May 27, 2009)

Love you Baby! :smitten:

I am doing okay but working on finding answers to some things. Not sure when I'll be out. 

Thanks for the well wishes - espcially from my honey.

~H


----------



## nikv (May 27, 2009)

Get better soon, Heather. Hospitals are not a lot of fun. Take care! Nik


----------



## John M (May 27, 2009)

That sucks, Heather! 'Hope that you get the answers you need and they're good ones! Then, get outta there! I don't like hospitals.


----------



## Candace (May 27, 2009)

Heather, come to CA quick. I think that's the answer to any ailment. Healthy vibes going your way.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 27, 2009)

Heather,

We are praying for you!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 27, 2009)

Heather...you already sound great...you'll be out fast! Take care, Eric


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 27, 2009)

Heather - hope you get well quick - a hospital's not a fun place to hang out. Take care.


----------



## Hien (May 27, 2009)

Do recover soon, Heather


----------



## paphreek (May 27, 2009)

Get well soon, Heather.


----------



## paphioland (May 28, 2009)

Get better soon.


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2009)

Good luck Heather!!!! I hope everything will turn out to be ok!!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (May 28, 2009)

Heather take care - and get better soon !


----------



## Jorch (May 28, 2009)

Take good care!!! Speedy recovery!


----------



## paphioboy (May 28, 2009)

Take care and get well soon..


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2009)

That was a bit sudden! Whatever it is/might be, I hope you get well soon!! Do not worry!!!


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2009)

Thanks All.
This has been coming for a while we just hadn't been and still aren't exactly sure how to correct it so I am there until I can get some things straightened out. Hopefully not too longer than Friday. 

Thank to Robert for letting you know and the other admins for keeping things going in my absence. At least now I have a computer and phone to use there. Now to only get chat up (Still no, Rob.)


----------



## P-chan (May 28, 2009)

Heather- My thoughts and prayers are with you. I was in a couple of months ago. Not fun, but nice once you're on the mend! I hope all works out for you.:wink:


----------



## tocarmar (May 28, 2009)

Heather,
Get Well soon!! You are in my prayers for a speedy recovery!!!

Tom


----------



## ohio-guy (May 28, 2009)

I want to just add my support and concern too...hoping you feel better and get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2009)

I'm pulling for you too Heather. Get well soon!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2009)

Dang! this is too shocking Heather. Please keep us, your extended family abreast of your progress. The power of prayer I feel is a strong tool in the healing process, you have mine!


----------



## Wendy (May 28, 2009)

Just saw this....hope you can post from home again very soon Heather. Hospitals are no fun. 'Thinking of you....


----------



## Elena (May 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that but glad that you are feeling upbeat. Get well soon!


----------



## Clark (May 28, 2009)

GET WELL SOON!!! 
Clark and Christine


----------



## Gilda (May 28, 2009)

:sob: Dear Heather,
I wish you well !!!!


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2009)

Best wishes from Down Under Heather, the Hospital food should fix things.


----------



## goldenrose (May 28, 2009)

OMG!! :sob: Hang in there, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## Drorchid (May 28, 2009)

Heather, sending you good wishes your way, and get well soon!!

Robert


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 28, 2009)

Heather,
hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2009)

Come on, walk it off! oke:



Get better soon, Eric.


----------



## likespaphs (May 28, 2009)

dude!
wtf!
quick messin' around and get outta there!
i mean...
ummm....
yeh, that's what i mean..................


----------



## Paphman910 (May 28, 2009)

Heather,
Hope you get well quick!.....Hospital food ain't great!

Paphman910


----------



## slippertalker (May 28, 2009)

Heather, get well soon and lay off the jello!


----------



## Hera (May 28, 2009)

We'll be here waiting for ya'. Get well soon!


----------



## bench72 (May 28, 2009)

Get well soon Heather.. 

it's not the orchid flu is it? oke:


----------



## John D. (May 28, 2009)

Get well soon.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 28, 2009)

Heather, we're all pulling for you.

Ron


----------



## bcostello (May 28, 2009)

Get well soon and don't forget to take home the little pink pan for the sponge bath. They make great pans to use for repotting orchids. I work in a hospital and I have lots of them.


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2009)

take care, God Bless, get well soon and don't touch anything or breathe near anyone! ...also make sure that orderlies don't come in while you are sleeping and try to take you to surgery (by mistake...)

ps - this is what happens when you party every time there is a slippertalk birthday!


----------



## L I Jane (May 28, 2009)

As usual I'm the last to know. I guess I didn't scroll down far enough.Sorry, to hear you are not up to 'snuff '.
I hope you can get your answers soon & that you will be back on the mend before it's time to re-pot again.
GET WELL SOON


----------



## swamprad (May 28, 2009)

Thinking of you and hoping that you spring out of that (nasty) hospital bed, better than ever, very soon....


----------



## TutoPeru (May 28, 2009)

Heather,
I just read this post. 
Take care and get well soon.

Augusto


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2009)

Wow Heather, 5 pages of support posts in one day!

That beats the record for any controversial taxonomy postoke:oke:

You must be loved.:wink:

Get well soon, Rick


----------



## snow (May 29, 2009)

wishing you all the best, and get back real quik.
it,s not the same without you.


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (May 29, 2009)

Heather...
Hope all is well now that a couple of days has passed. Please keep us abreast of when you are out of that 'god forsaken' place. 
Good energy and beautiful orchids to you!
Kyle


----------



## TADD (May 29, 2009)

Hey H!
Positive Thoughts...
-Tadd


----------



## RobertG (May 29, 2009)

I have no new news yet. 

I have not heard from heather in about 26 hours. She's not answering emails/phone/chat. I'm getting worried. 

I hope its just the Hospitals Internet connection and phone reception... God I hope.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2009)

Now this is worrisome! Please post asap


----------



## biothanasis (May 29, 2009)

Do not think negatively!!! She will reply!!! Patience!!! It is kind of worrysome, but nothing is certain...


----------



## RobertG (May 29, 2009)

Not negative just worried


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 29, 2009)

Don't worry too much; when my hubby was in the hospital a few years ago after a motorcycle accident, he was hardly ever in his hospital room. They were forever dragging him around the hospital for one test or the other and he was gone for hours at a time.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2009)

I've been off the internet for a few days -- just saw this thread. Heather, I hope all goes well for you. As you can see, strong vibes from all of us are coming your way!


----------



## Orchidzrule (May 30, 2009)

Heather, we want you back home. Sounds like you are in good spirits, but hospitals are just not fun places to be! Best wishes for a speedy discharge and rapid convalescence.

Rob


----------



## rdlsreno (May 30, 2009)

*Heather, I hope you get well soon!!!*

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 1, 2009)

ummmm.... any word?


----------



## Roth (Jun 1, 2009)

Hope everything ll be fine for you, may the Sumoballs force be with you!


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm here guys, thnanks for ALLL the well wiishes, 'l call in a sec. Robert. :heart:


----------



## P-chan (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank God! I think we're all glad to hear from you. I sure hope all is o.k.- Continued good wishes!


----------



## nikv (Jun 1, 2009)

Really glad that you checked in, Heather! I continue to wish you well.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2009)

Hehe...  I think everything turned out ok...


----------



## dan_t (Jun 2, 2009)

Get well soon from me too Heather!

Dan


----------



## toddybear (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in wishing you well Heather...better late than never I guess. Hope you are feeling better real soon. Take care.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome back Ms. Heather!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 2, 2009)

Feww, for a moment I was worried! Glad you are back, and wish you well!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2009)

Is it a boy or a girl!? :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Is it a boy or a girl!? :evil:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
You are fantastic Eric!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sure I'll get banned one day!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm sure I'll get banned one day!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Nah... I do not think so!!! You are the spirit of the forum... ... The teasing spirit...


----------



## Wendy (Jun 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Is it a boy or a girl!? :evil:




Hysterical! Well Heather which is it?  Eric knows how to add humour to a tense situation. :clap: I'm sure Heather will get a giggle out of it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm sure I'll get banned one day!


Only one day??? oke:


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 3, 2009)

Is Heather still in the hospital? Does anyone know?


----------



## Jimsox (Jun 3, 2009)

You are in my prayers Heather......Jimi


----------



## RobertG (Jun 6, 2009)

Heather is doing really well and hopes to be home soon. In business terms she's in the black. This last weekend she lost her voice but thats all better now. They are currently taking her off medications and they have to do that slowly before they can release her. 


Sorry I have not updated this sooner.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanx for the update.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, Robert. Good news.


----------



## RobertG (Jun 10, 2009)

HEATHER IS COMING HOME TONIGHT.. GREAT NEWS 

:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2009)

That's good to hear.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 10, 2009)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## nikv (Jun 10, 2009)

Fabulous news! Welcome home, Heather!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 10, 2009)

RobertG said:


> HEATHER IS COMING HOME TONIGHT.. GREAT NEWS
> 
> :clap:



:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome to hear!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2009)

Have quick and happy recovery Heather (if you are not alredy recovered) I am glad to have you back...


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks you guys for ALL the well wishes and worry. I'm so sorry I had to be out of touch without warning for so long. 

I had no idea Robert was giving so many updates on my behalf-thanks sweets!

I'm home, feeling much better and well on my way to a big move in about 10 days and LOTS of change! I'm excited and happy, and glad to be back. Lots to do though today so as I said last night please be patient if I don't respond right away. 

Thanks again guys! Smooches to all (except Eric of course. j/k Eric!)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2009)

Come on, you know you had a giggle! 


NYEric said:


> Is it a boy or a girl!? :evil:


----------



## Wendy (Jun 12, 2009)

Well if nobody else did Eric, you know I did. :clap: :rollhappy:

Welcome home Heather! Great to see you back.


----------



## John M (Jun 12, 2009)

Great to have you back, Heather! Now, don't do that again!


----------

